# Rim on Migratory Covers



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

As I ramp up my operation I am trying to figure out what to do as far as feeding goes. I bought some migratory tops from an old commercial beekeeper and found that they had about a 3/8" rim shimmed onto them. Do others do this to feed pollen substitute or to add a bit of extra space up top? Just curious what others do as I found they are really nice to have when feeding pollen patties to the hive as they dont make you mash them down as most are too thick to gu between top and the top bars.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My migratory covers have a 5/16" rim for that purpose and it is full of burr comb this time of year. Takes 30 seconds to scrape it out but those thirty second operations add up if you have many hives.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

yes but it makes those covers easier to take off. they don't get glued to the top bars. I leave a lot of it in place unless I'm pulling a lot of frames.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

One way to reduce the burr comb that I have seen others do(I have not tried this), is to place a piece of burlap over the frames and then place the migratory lid with rim. Burlap is about the dimensions of a super.

Once burlap becomes full of wax and propolis, it is used for smoker fuel.

This method can be used to eliminate inner covers when using just an outer covers.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Best way for sub is to crack the boxes.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine have a 3/8" shim, the migratory beekeeper near me uses 3/4" shims because he feeds pollen sub. He gets a bit of burr comb on the underside of his top covers.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I only scrape it if I need the room for a pattie/s.


camero7 said:


> yes but it makes those covers easier to take off. they don't get glued to the top bars. I leave a lot of it in place unless I'm pulling a lot of frames.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a little different but I use 1/2" because I wanted the extra room for sub patties in singles. I feed pretty heavy when they are singles because I split later than most and I like the extra space. When they go in doubles, I feed between the 2 brood boxes. I scrape the lids once a year in the spring when I do splits.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks to every one........I made shims today and put them on some covers I made splits with. I made them 5/16" and they worked great for the ultra patties fit nicely under them.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a 3/4 gap top and bottom and have used for over 25 years. The only time the gap fills with bur comb if I was a little late in getting suppers on. I think it help in hive ventilation, bees will cluster when it's crowded not to mention protein supplement.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

What's the top of your lid? Plywood? Form board?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I use 3/4 exterior plywood then dipped in hot linseed oil and pine rosin then 2 heavy coats of elastomer roof coating


----------



## JustHoney (Feb 18, 2015)

We use quite a deep migratory lid (has a 2 inch recess) 
comes in handy when late for supering and gives the bees place to cluster, when it gets colder we use a feedbag inner - this will prevent burr comb if you so wish and insulates the bees too. 
I find the deeper lid makes it easy to feed the bees dry sugar, we just dump a few pounds right onto the feedbag "inner"
pulling the feedbag back slightly - leaves a gap for the bees to access the sugar and close the lid.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like alot of extra weight for migrating.


----------

